# Samsung Galaxy S III Leaked on Video?



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

http://briefmobile.com/possible-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-revealed-in-video






What do you guys think? Supposedly, according to The Verge, this case is a dummy case surrounding the phone (to hide what it looks like before they launch it).

Specifications:

Android 4.0.3 with TouchWiz
2050 mAh battery
NFC
1 GB of RAM
16 GB of storage
microSD slot
1.4 GHz Exynos quad-core processor
ARMv7 max theoretical clock 1592.52
Mali-400 MP GPU

4.6-inch HD Super AMOLED (Plus?)
60.501 refresh rate
320 dpi

1184 x 720 pixel resolution w/ on-screen buttons
Codename GT-I9300
8-megapixel camera


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

*********** ching ***********... looks sick!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty bad ass device there. Worthy of a purchase once it's rooted and we get TouchWhiz off of there.


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

Lackluster specs IMO.

Sent from my Droid X


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Ardon said:


> Lackluster specs IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X


Really? Are you serious?


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

ScottyBrown said:


> Really? Are you serious?


Well compared to the specs that have been rumored, its not what I expected.

If this is the SGIII then I'll pass and just get a GNex

Sent from my Droid X


----------

